# Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter



## devin111 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte mir einen Diphalter bauen und bräuchte dazu schnell eure Hilfe. Könnte mir jemand schnell den Durchmesser einer Zammataro Dipflasche ausmessen. Ich meine so eine 20 ml Flasche zum eintauchen wie hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mega-Leber-Dipp-...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2c527dd887


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

|kopfkrat " Dipphalter " |kopfkrat 
was man alle so fürs Angel braucht bzw. was es bestimmt auch käuflich zu erwerben gibt, wenn man es wie Du nicht selber machst überascht mich immer wieder aufs neue 

Aber @devin was machst Du, wenn der gute Herr M. Zammataro einmal seinen Lieferanten wechselt und der Flaschen mit anderen Duchmessern hat ? |bigeyes


----------



## devin111 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Knispel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat " Dipphalter " |kopfkrat
> was man alle so fürs Angel braucht bzw. was es bestimmt auch käuflich zu erwerben gibt, wenn man es wie Du nicht selber machst überascht mich immer wieder aufs neue
> 
> Warum sollte ich alles teuer kaufen, wenn ich Möglichkeiten habe es billig selbst zu bauen?
> ...




Einen neuen bauen!?
Wenn ich mir den von Zammataro kaufe müßt ich mir ja dann auch einen neuen kaufen oder?


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Haben nen Durchmesser von 38mm. also solltest du mit 40mm. Löchern am besten Fahren.
@Knispel
Diese Dipphalter sind Klasse. Einfach aussen an der Feederbox einhängen Dips Reinstellen und schon kanns los gehen. So hattman wenigstens nicht den Gestank auf denn Klamotten und auf den Gerätschaften. Sollte der Zammi mal auf die Idee kommen die Flaschengröße zu andern, was ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, nimmt man einfach die alten Fläschen und füllt die neuen um und schon passt wieder alles.

mfg


----------



## Macker (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Ich nehm für Wattwurmtunke einen Handoeler ausm Baumarkt.
Das hat den Schweinkram echt minimiert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## haenschen (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

ich hab mal sone frage an die , die soein dipphalter besitzen , 
die sind ja eig für zammataro feederbox'en gedacht, aber würden die auch an einer browning feederbox passen ? 
mfg


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Haben nen Durchmesser von 38mm. also solltest du mit 40mm. Löchern am besten Fahren.
> @Knispel
> Diese Dipphalter sind Klasse. Einfach aussen an der Feederbox einhängen Dips Reinstellen und schon kanns los gehen.
> mfg


 
Weiß nicht, ich hab noch nie Dipps gebraucht, wofür ist das gut ? Unsere Fische hier im Norden beißen auch so ...
PS : Was ist ne Feederbox ??? Hab ich was verpasst ??


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Bisweilen sind so neuzeitliche Errungenschaften schon nicht schlecht. Aber viel wichtiger sind mir Dinge, wie ein Kelly Kettle für meinen heißgeliebten Earl Grey zur Tea Time. :vik:


----------



## devin111 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Danke für die Hilfe!! Könnt mir jemand noch schnell die Flasche vom Boden bis zum anfang des Deckelgewindes abmessen?


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

@Knispel
Eine feederbox ist einfach eine Box die Seitlich an die Sitzkiepe Montiert wird. Meist sind sie so Groß dasman 6 Viereckige Madendosen unterbringt. Dort kannman dann alles reinstellen was zum Feedern Benötigt wird z.B. Maden, Caster, Würmer, Futterkörbe Sprüharomen usw.
Dips sind dafür gedacht um Abwechslung in die Sache zu bringen z.B. wenn man einen Schwarm Brassen befischt und die Fische sich an deinen Köder z.B. Maden gewöhnt haben. In diesem Fall Dipst du die maden einfach ein und schon wird die Spitze wieder Krum. Bei Beissfaueln fischen einfach der bringer, ich gehe niemehr ohne Dips ans Wasser.
@haenschen
Diese diphalterungen gibt es auch von anderen Firmen, ich denkemal das ganze ist recht universal Produziert, soll heißen der Diphalter von MZ wird auch bei deiner Browning Feederbox passen. Wenn nicht kannst du mit sicherheit die Halterungen zurechtbiegen. 

mfg


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Das Fläschchen ist genau 60mm. hoch

mfg


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Knispel
> Eine feederbox ist einfach eine Box die Seitlich an die Sitzkiepe Montiert wird. Meist sind sie so Groß dasman 6 Viereckige Madendosen unterbringt. Dort kannman dann alles reinstellen was zum Feedern Benötigt wird z.B. Maden, Caster, Würmer, Futterkörbe Sprüharomen usw.
> Dips sind dafür gedacht um Abwechslung in die Sache zu bringen z.B. wenn man einen Schwarm Brassen befischt und die Fische sich an deinen Köder z.B. Maden gewöhnt haben. In diesem Fall Dipst du die maden einfach ein und schon wird die Spitze wieder Krum. Bei Beissfaueln fischen einfach der bringer, ich gehe niemehr ohne Dips ans Wasser.
> 
> mfg


 
Danke für die Auskunft. 

Sitzkiepe / Box bei uns nicht zu gebrauchen, hier haben wir wir Steinpackungen bei einem mittleren Tiedenhub von ca. 3 m ( Siehe auch mein Profilbild ) , ich wüsste nicht, wo ich so ein Ding hinstellen sollte. Man läuft entweder dem Wasser nach oder flüchtet ...


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Bisweilen sind so neuzeitliche Errungenschaften schon nicht schlecht. Aber viel wichtiger sind mir Dinge, wie ein Kelly Kettle für meinen heißgeliebten Earl Grey zur Tea Time. :vik:


 
Hab das Teil bei den "Classy Catchers" gesehen, affengeil, auf jedenfall Zweckmäßiger wie ein ( sorry ) " Diphalter "..

Aber Andreas, wir sind wohl mit unserer Art zu fischen zu versnobt oder 
geistig zu Alt, um soetwas zu verstehen.


----------



## haenschen (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

@ Hümpfi 
danke für deine antwort  
mfg


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Immerwieder gern. Ich kann dir wirklich nur empfehlen mal einen Dip zu Testen z.B. die von MZ. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr Skeptisch und dachte sobald das ganze im Wasser ist riechtman vom dip nichtsmehr, aber da lag ich Falsch. Selbst wenn die Made 3 mal Ausgeworfen wird und über 10 Minuten im Wasser liegt, stinkt sie noch gewältig nach dem Zeugs.

mfg


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Versnobt ja, aber wenn man sich schon auf einer Plattform einrichtet und zügig fischen will, dann sind diese kleinen Gimmiks eine feine Sache. Das Zeug wurde ja immerhin von Anglern ersonnen und erdacht. Teilweise sieht es neckisch aus, so wie das klein Schirmchen für die Madendose, aber alles erfüllt seinen Zweck. Auch wenn das unserer Art zu fischen nicht immer nahe kommen mag. 

Wir legen halt ein schönes Blatt vom Huflattich über unsere Madendose, wenn der Planet runterbrennt, oder echt englisches Wetter die Gerätekiste aufzufüllen droht.


----------



## Der schlei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Man muß sicherlich nicht alle "neuheiten" gleich kaufen. Aber ideen kann man sich schon holen. Ist nicht alles brauchbar oder zweckmäßig. Die hersteller wollen ja auch verdienen. Gibt aber zum teil gute anregungen.


----------



## m-spec (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Danke für die Auskunft.
> 
> Sitzkiepe / Box bei uns nicht zu gebrauchen, hier haben wir wir Steinpackungen bei einem mittleren Tiedenhub von ca. 3 m ( Siehe auch mein Profilbild ) , ich wüsste nicht, wo ich so ein Ding hinstellen sollte. Man läuft entweder dem Wasser nach oder flüchtet ...



Mit der richtigen Kenntniss des Tidenhubs ist das sehr gut möglich  Habe lange Jahre in Lemwerder gefischt mit dem vollen Gerödel und Probleme mit der Tide hatte ich nie (außer ich habe dann doch zu lange gefischt und das Wasser kam zu hoch). Und im Tidebereich der Hunte habe ich solche Verhältnisse auch und komme ohne Probleme klar.

Und der Unterschied zwischen den Methoden (Knispel und Andal vs. "Gerätefetischten") ist wohl drin zu sehen das "wir" mitunter mehr auf Masse setzen als auf Klasse,uns aber auch über jeden Fang freuen. Das schöne ist aber das beide Parteien von einander lernen können. (#6 an die Karpfenangler aus der Umgebung die mir immer mal wieder gute Tipps über "unerwünschte" Brassenfänge gegeben haben)


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



m-spec schrieb:


> Und der Unterschied zwischen den Methoden (Knispel und Andal vs. "Gerätefetischten") ist wohl drin zu sehen das "wir" mitunter mehr auf Masse setzen als auf Klasse,uns aber auch über jeden Fang freuen. Das schöne ist aber das beide Parteien von einander lernen können.


 
" Gerätefetischisten " sind wir das nicht mehr oder weniger alle? Wenn ich Dir eine Z9 in die Hand drücke, bekommst Du die gleichen glänzenden Augen wie @Andal oder ich, wenn wir mit einer Rute aus den ´60 Jahren fischen können.

Mit der Tiede geb ich Dir recht, mit Kiepe / Plattform in den Steinufern ist es bestimmt möglich, aber mir ist diese ewige Umbauerei einfach zu läßtig, bin in dieser Beziehung einfach zu faul, da es mir nicht wie bei Euch um vorübergehende Masse geht ...


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Immerwieder gern. Ich kann dir wirklich nur empfehlen mal einen Dip zu Testen z.B. die von MZ. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr Skeptisch und dachte sobald das ganze im Wasser ist riechtman vom dip nichtsmehr, aber da lag ich Falsch. Selbst wenn die Made 3 mal Ausgeworfen wird und über 10 Minuten im Wasser liegt, stinkt sie noch gewältig nach dem Zeugs.
> 
> mfg


 
Probiere ich aus. Gibt es das nur in einer oder hat der liebe Michael das in verschiedenen Duftrichtungen. Kann man auch Boillie - Dipps nehmen, mein Nachbar ist Karpfenangler, der hat so etwas und gibt mir bestimmt was ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Du kannst auch alle möglichen Dips und Flavours aus dem Karpfenregal benutzen.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Du kannst auch erst mal auf Pulverduftstoffe aus´m heimischen Gewürzschrank zurückgreifen, die haften vielleicht nicht so gut und duften auch nicht so intensiv aber
Zimt über die Maden hat bei mir auch schon einiges gebracht


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



m-spec schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Kenntniss des Tidenhubs ist das sehr gut möglich  Habe lange Jahre in Lemwerder gefischt mit dem vollen Gerödel und Probleme mit der Tide hatte ich nie (außer ich habe dann doch zu lange gefischt und das Wasser kam zu hoch). Und im Tidebereich der Hunte habe ich solche Verhältnisse auch und komme ohne Probleme klar.
> 
> Und der Unterschied zwischen den Methoden (Knispel und Andal vs. "Gerätefetischten") ist wohl drin zu sehen das "wir" mitunter mehr auf Masse setzen als auf Klasse,uns aber auch über jeden Fang freuen. Das schöne ist aber das beide Parteien von einander lernen können. (#6 an die Karpfenangler aus der Umgebung die mir immer mal wieder gute Tipps über "unerwünschte" Brassenfänge gegeben haben)


 

@ M-Spec


Tiedenhub??? War da nicht mal was... *g*


Bei uns in Trausnitz haben wir auch einen Hub von 2-3m Wasserstand, was das ganze dann aber auch interessant macht...


----------



## Dunraven (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Probiere ich aus. Gibt es das nur in einer oder hat der liebe Michael das in verschiedenen Duftrichtungen.



Allein von Leber gibt es die Varianten stinkt und stinkt ganz gewaltig. :m Die sind aber auch sehr beliebt, grade die Mega Leber. Beim Riechtest, den ein Kumpel letztes Jahr bei einem Hegefischen mit seiner Auswahl von MZ Dipps spendiert hat, konnte er eine große Scheuchwirkung unter den Anwesenden erzielen. :m

*Leber*, *Wurm-Vitamino, **Garlic & Fish, Cold Water & Käse-Barbe* sind die auf der Homepage von MZ genannten Dipps, dazu eben Mega Leber.


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Allein von Leber gibt es die Varianten stinkt und stinkt ganz gewaltig. :m Die sind aber auch sehr beliebt, grade die Mega Leber. Beim Riechtest, den ein Kumpel letztes Jahr bei einem Hegefischen mit seiner Auswahl von MZ Dipps spendiert hat, konnte er eine große Scheuchwirkung unter den Anwesenden erzielen. :m
> 
> *Leber*, *Wurm-Vitamino, **Garlic & Fish, Cold Water & Käse-Barbe* sind die auf der Homepage von MZ genannten Dipps, dazu eben Mega Leber.


 
Dank Dir, ich google mal nach der seite von michael.


----------



## Hümpfi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

@Knispel
Von den Karpfendips würde ich die Finger lassen. Die Haften era an der recht groben Struktur der Boilies die eine große Oberfläche haben und so bleibt da auch viel hängen. Die MZ Dips sind viel höher Konzetriert und haften besser an Maden, Würmer usw.
Du musst dirja nicht gleich alle 7 Sorten Kaufen reichtja erstmal eine zum Probieren. Ich würde dir Leber, Mega-Leber oder Garlic empfehlen.

mfg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Also ich kenne im Vergleich zu den MZ Dipps auch nichts vergleichbares....


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Knispel
> Von den Karpfendips würde ich die Finger lassen. Die Haften era an der recht groben Struktur der Boilies die eine große Oberfläche haben und so bleibt da auch viel hängen. Die MZ Dips sind viel höher Konzetriert und haften besser an Maden, Würmer usw.
> Du musst dirja nicht gleich alle 7 Sorten Kaufen reichtja erstmal eine zum Probieren. Ich würde dir Leber, Mega-Leber oder Garlic empfehlen.
> 
> mfg


 
Danke, ich schau mir das am 7.3.10 auf der Stippermesse in Bremen einmal an, da wird es diese Dips ja bestimmt geben.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Ganz sicher.
Ich habe auch Interesse an Mega Leber und evt. Wurm-Vitamino. Garlic habe ich einen von Browning. Keine Ahnung ob der zu lange beim Händler stand, aber ich finde der riecht fast nicht. Wenn ich dagegen an die Riechprobe von dem MZ Zeug denke, da ist nur der Amoniak besser im Gedächnis den wir mal in Chemie riechen durften. Aber der hat damals, wie vom Lehrer versprochen, auch die Nase frei gemacht.*
*


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Am 7. März in Bremen ist alles da. Zum schnüffeln, kaufen, Infos einholen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bräuchte schnell Hilfe wegen Dipphalter*

Ach ich Pfosten war grad bei was ganz was anderem...


----------

